# Soy Milk Benefits?



## AlexTim (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello all, Anyone else drinks this stuff?? I am a whole milk guy but when I’m trying to lose fat I opt for organic non-GMO sugar-free soy. I hate to take skim milk. Won’t go there. I’ve heard the myths about soy raising estrogen levels but they are just that. Or are they? Anyone else drinks it? Don’t mind it actually once I got used to it, but I’d rather the whole milk.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 17, 2018)

Organic non-GMO sugar free soy....why not just drink water. I'll bet it's cheaper.  And heavens, please don't go there with skim milk.  WTF exactly is wrong with fat fee milk?


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2018)

A vegan told me cows milk was meant for calves. If that's true, then soy milk is for baby soybeans. 

Split the difference between whole milk which is 4% milk fat and do 2%


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2018)

snake said:


> A vegan told me cows milk was meant for calves. If that's true, then soy milk is for baby soybeans.
> 
> Split the difference between whole milk which is 4% milk fat and do 2%



Tell your friend that if cow’s milk is meant for calves, then what about the muscle tissue that the milk feeds, ie, STEAAAAAAKKKKKKK?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2018)

soy is nasty af.  poison. Skim milk, fat free milk, 2% milk, nnasty! whole milk? eh. whole organic? better. Raw milk?  now we're talking!  yeah Pillar, say something. lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 17, 2018)

What the fukk is soy milk ?


----------



## stanley (Mar 17, 2018)

beter off drinking water


----------



## stonetag (Mar 17, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> What the fukk is soy milk ?


 I think it’s tofu juice


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> soy is nasty af.  poison. Skim milk, fat free milk, 2% milk, nnasty! whole milk? eh. whole organic? better. Raw milk?  now we're talking!  yeah Pillar, say something. lol



Mmm nothing like some warm raw milk followed by being hospitalized for hemolytic uremic syndrome after being ravaged by e. Coli 0157:h7


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> Hello all, Anyone else drinks this stuff?? I am a whole milk guy but when I’m trying to lose fat I opt for organic non-GMO sugar-free soy. I hate to take skim milk. Won’t go there. I’ve heard the myths about soy raising estrogen levels but they are just that. Or are they? Anyone else drinks it? Don’t mind it actually once I got used to it, but I’d rather the whole milk.



What's wrong with GMO?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 17, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I think it’s tofu juice



So it's like having milk without the milk ? Kinda like a steak free steak?? Sounds super gay.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Mar 17, 2018)

I think whole milk is ok. I cant stand the taste of skim milk. And do not get me started on soy. We used to drink raw milk all the time, since our neighbors had cows. If you are resorting to soy milk just drink water.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 17, 2018)

Soy milk is good for lactation....


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 18, 2018)

I prefer breast milk... shit that’s better then anymilk or protein drink out there 

whos got some for sale gotta be cheaper then the $8.00 huh of organic whole milk I consume shit


----------



## stonetag (Mar 18, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> So it's like having milk without the milk ? Kinda like a steak free steak?? Sounds super gay.



Yeah, pretty much. Not sure how the word "milk" can even be used.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 18, 2018)

I was gonna say something witty about soy milk but you guys pretty much covered it...


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 19, 2018)

Non gmo soy milk is just fine and has more calcium in it than regular cow milk. Non gmo almond milk is great too. I bounce back n forth between the 2. I'd stay away from the cow milk its too ****ed up these days with bad drugs and gmo shit. Listen to your buddy cows milk isnt meant for humans its meant for baby calf to grow. Stick to almond or non gmo soy or try some goats milk. Some of you guys on here talkin like cows milk is just fine need to do some research on health.
!S!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2018)

SHRUGS said:


> Non gmo soy milk is just fine and has more calcium in it than regular cow milk. Non gmo almond milk is great too. I bounce back n forth between the 2. I'd stay away from the cow milk its too ****ed up these days with bad drugs and gmo shit. Listen to your buddy cows milk isnt meant for humans its meant for baby calf to grow. Stick to almond or non gmo soy or try some goats milk. Some of you guys on here talkin like cows milk is just fine need to do some research on health.
> !S!




Non on gmo soy? Ok. Soy has had some issues. It's not that great


----------



## stanley (Mar 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Non on gmo soy? Ok.
> 
> http://hiddensoy.com/soy-milk-dangers/


good read cheers


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2018)

stanley said:


> good read cheers




I accidentally deleted it. Lol. This thing about cows milk is not for humans is such a farse. Vegan nonsense. I have family in Europe that live up to their late nineties and early hundreds and milk and cheese is a big part of their diet. Whole milk and cheese.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

SHRUGS said:


> Non gmo soy milk is just fine and has more calcium in it than regular cow milk. Non gmo almond milk is great too. I bounce back n forth between the 2. I'd stay away from the cow milk its too ****ed up these days with bad drugs and gmo shit. Listen to your buddy cows milk isnt meant for humans its meant for baby calf to grow. Stick to almond or non gmo soy or try some goats milk. Some of you guys on here talkin like cows milk is just fine need to do some research on health.
> !S!



Isn't goats milk for baby goats? What makes it different?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 19, 2018)

10 char....


----------



## stanley (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Isn't goats milk for baby goats? What makes it different?


goats milk is higher in protine and the best part is it has great enzymes for the gut.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

stanley said:


> goats milk is higher in protine and the best part is it has great enzymes for the gut.



Well, we're planning on picking up two milking goats this summer as it were.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2018)

stanley said:


> goats milk is higher in protine and the best part is it has great enzymes for the gut.



actually, your precious sheep has the highest protein, carbs, and fats over both Cows and Goats.


----------



## stanley (Mar 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> actually, your precious sheep has the highest protein, carbs, and fats over both Cows and Goats.


yea but it taste shite .now goats milk is nice and tasty


just see there little faces, Stanley first you want to fuk us at a edge of a mountain cliff now you want to milk us, ffs well jump instead lmao


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2018)

Everything is bad for u if u search Google. Maybe we should all just not eat and starve to death cus that's what Google says.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 19, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Maybe we should all just not eat and starve to death.



Someones been watching Stanley’s Netflix documentaries...


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I accidentally deleted it. Lol. This thing about cows milk is not for humans is such a farse. Vegan nonsense. I have family in Europe that live up to their late nineties and early hundreds and milk and cheese is a big part of their diet. Whole milk and cheese.



This is incorrect sorry brother Seek. Those family members live that long from good genes and its not because they drink milk or eat cheese. Dairy effects most but not all people in the long run. Its not nonsense and Im not vegan either. Why take the chance and find out later. **** that GMO Monsanto poison. Cows milk is NOT good for you. This has already been proven fact. Do some research but it'll take you a bit to uncover the truth. You think these people are just becoming "lactose intolerant"? Thats all bullshit man its the body finally saying YO Ive had enough cant take this cow milk anymore get me to a toilet.
!S!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 19, 2018)

And that article that was posted about Soy is half bullshit they're talking about GMO Soy genetically modified poison from Soy sprayed with ready round up. Non gmo soy milk isnt processed that way. The only thing I've found a slight possibility of a negative is that it can decrease testosterone in massive high amounts like something crazy gallons of the shit daily. None of us on here are gonna drink gallons of it a day. If that worries you then just drink the non gmo Almond milk. Just stay away from that nasty cow. Moooooo
!S!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I accidentally deleted it. Lol. This thing about cows milk is not for humans is such a farse. Vegan nonsense. I have family in Europe that live up to their late nineties and early hundreds and milk and cheese is a big part of their diet. Whole milk and cheese.



And real butter, not fkn vegetable spread


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 19, 2018)

And I gotta laugh.  Guys talking about which milk is good or not good, don't eat GMO, wait BRB, gotta pin these steroids.  Perspective man....


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> And I gotta laugh.  Guys talking about which milk is good or not good, don't eat GMO, wait BRB, gotta pin these steroids.  Perspective man....




my guy uses non GMO raws.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> my guy uses non GMO raws.



Mine uses bioidential hormones....


----------



## DF (Mar 19, 2018)

Fuk milk unless it's ice cream!!!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> And I gotta laugh.  Guys talking about which milk is good or not good, don't eat GMO, wait BRB, gotta pin these steroids.  Perspective man....



Yeah thats all funny but them GMOs are alot worse for you than a low dose of some Test. Test isnt gonna make you grow a 3rd eye or internal cancerous tumors.
!S!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 20, 2018)

SHRUGS said:


> Yeah thats all funny but them GMOs are alot worse for you than a low dose of some Test. Test isnt gonna make you grow a 3rd eye or internal cancerous tumors.
> !S!



I hear ya, but I gotta say that GMO worries falls pretty far down my list of lifes concerns.  Probably on page 17, and I'm usually pretty occupied with the first half dozen on page one.  Not busting your balls brother, all good.  Just not a concern I have.


----------

